# Recursive Thinking along with Derealization



## SeanyD (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello everyone. i am 15 years old and i am dealing with what i believe is weed induced DR and Recursive/Intrusive thinking

For the past 6 months, i have been dealing with a really frustrating, depressing Recursive thought.

Whats weird is that the constant thought that i have, has no content to it, its just pure anxiety. So basically, *the thought is just the fact that im thinking about it*, over and over. It drives me crazy that the thought isnt actually something that i can put my finger on, or describe to someone. It gives me high anxiety, but ive never had a panick attack. It feels like im just worried about my own thinking.

I don't have the thought(s) all day long, but it pops into my head frequently. I still worry that i am going to think about it nonstop. I am overly self aware and am always examining my thoughts too, so its very hard for me to really get into or focus on anything anymore. It feels like im just observing life and overanalyzing things (especially my thoughts) instead of living life. This is where the derealization starts. My DR has been me constantly over analyzing the human body and how it works, and also the insignificance of everything I do in life. It's really depressing to think like that but i cant help it. The thought that im going schizophrenic doesnt help the DR at all, and makes me feel like im slipping into psychosis.

*ADDITIONAL:*
I research this stuff obsessively too, which i know is not benefiting the anxiety or the DR at all (and maybe even worsens the recursive thoughts). Also, i have some Social Anxiety as well.

I would love to hear some feedback. The main thing i want to get rid of is the constant repetitive thinking that i am going through, and id care to hear if anybody else is experiencing that too.

SeanyD


----------



## easyreader (Jan 25, 2010)

same old story, isn't it. i've been there, am still kinda there...I'm not sure what to tell you that you haven't heard before. You really do need to just move on. It's an extremely frustrating and lengthy process, but the more you just do everything you'd normally do (other than drugs) it fades away. There are times when my mind functions completely the same as before, for hours, and then I kind of "remember" DP and all my obsessions and the wheels go in motion again. It sucks, but it shows you that it's not only completely possible to get back to normal, its pretty much inevitable. As long as you recognize the overanalyzation and all that shit is irrational, then you'll be fine.

DP just perpetuates because of the constant OCD. Really. I know you feel almost obligated to obsess and overanalyze everything, but it's not important, and it's going to pass. I've already made a ton of progress. When I'm doing well, it's hard to even remember why I do that shit.

And please stop researching. God, there are so many pages on the internet I wish I hadn't opened. Not because they meant anything, just because when your mind is so frightened by absolutely everything it sees, anything REMOTELY relevant to you that's negative is going to stick, and you'll find a way to spin the positive into something completely horrifying. Fuck that shit. The more busy you are the less time you have for this bullshit.


----------



## thespiceworm (Jan 29, 2014)

Have you ever done JWH (Spice)? That is the main thing it does to you. So does huffing like paint or gasoline. Stay away from synthetic drugs.

Get a less THC concentrated form of weed; or in other words, get a less expensive strain xD It will ease back the anxiety from being too high.

also, if you are hiding (from your mom, the police, etc) you will get really anxious and go through that process. Best thing to do is lay back and drink a soda on the beach!

Aloha from Hawaii,

TheSpiceWorm.


----------



## Dillweed (Feb 5, 2014)

Just stop smoking, it's really not beneficial in the long term.


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm in the same spot as you,exactlyx I'm 15 too. Mine was from what I thought was weed but someone decided to lie and give me and friends spice. Shitty enough. Ive had this for a month and I feel so lost.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

Are you the same where you don't feel it if you aren't thinking about it?


----------

